# late July weather in Hilton Head--how bearable for a NorCal girl??



## tegs_1980 (Jul 15, 2016)

We are scheduled to go to Hilton Head Island July 23-30 (staying at Marriott SurfWatch) and I see that the forecast predicts mid-90s. Is there an ocean breeze? Is it tolerable to do stuff outside during the day or do people mostly stay indoors when it's that hot? It's not too late for us to do a retrade so wanted to see what folks familiar with that area think! thanks so much!


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 15, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> We are scheduled to go to Hilton Head Island July 23-30 (staying at Marriott SurfWatch) and I see that the forecast predicts mid-90s. Is there an ocean breeze? Is it tolerable to do stuff outside during the day or do people mostly stay indoors when it's that hot? It's not too late for us to do a retrade so wanted to see what folks familiar with that area think! thanks so much!


I am interested in seeing the answers to your question.  We will be there next summer for the first time.

I can say that a fellow TUGger described their visit to us to HHI in summer one year and it sounded something like this (below).    Since we like to be in the water or around the water a lot, we are hoping it won't be that big a deal.


----------



## TSPam (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,
We now live in Juno Beach in South Florida. 
It is 90 most days and it is hot but not nearly as bad as when we lived on Ocala Florida or when we visited Orlando in the summer.
There is indeed a breeze almost all of the time and we are amazed at how it can be quite bearable right on the beach and if you go a block or two away the heat becomes oppressive.
I would make sure that you drink a lot of water, be careful about the amount of alcohol you drink and try to stay in the shade for part of the day.
Surfwatch is a lovely resort and they have a little movie theatre that you might want to use in the heat of the day if the movies interest you.

Enjoy
Pam


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 15, 2016)

> Hilton Head Island, SC
> 3:45 PM EDT on July 15, 2016 (GMT -0400)
> 
> Elev 9 ft 32.19 °N, 80.70 °W | Updated 37 min ago
> ...



The OP knows that I vote against HHI in the summer.  I think HHI is so much more than the beach or being in the pool and to me (who doesn't do well in the hot and even worse in the heat and humidity)  you would be missing out.  If it were a drive to location even up to 8-10 hr drive, I would say give it a shot and if you don't like it because of the heat, try it again in the spring or fall. With a LM flight for 4 taking 7-10 hrs of travel time plus $600+ airfare per person, I would say pass unless you think you will never get a chance to come again or you won't be able to find another exchange if you cancel this one.

The pools are great, the beach is quite nice, the resort is very nice.  If you keep your non resort activities to only ones directly on the ocean, you will survive but your enjoyment will be directly related to how well you tolerate heat indexes over 100 with fairly high humidity.  I've felt worse but to me it's the same as windchill of -20 in the winter vs -80.  I still have no desire to experience either.


Update at 4:00pm


> *93 °F
> Feels Like 114 °F*



If you notice, the people saying it isn't bad are the people who live in FL and SC year round.  The OP 's home weather today:
SAN FRANCISCO, CA
as of 1:25 pm PDT


> 63°
> PARTLY CLOUDY
> feels like 62°
> H 63° / L 54°


----------



## Pat H (Jul 15, 2016)

It's been hotter than normal this year but the humidity feels like it's been lower. It's summer and beach weather. It's 95 with humidity of 56%. Says it feels like 110. Doesn't feel that bad to me.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm formerly a Nor Cal girl (grew up in So Cal and now live in New Mexico) and I really don't do humidity.  What I encountered in Florida during August one year about did me in.  Just didn't feel like doing much of anything.  About the only place I can handle the humidity is Hawaii, but it doesn't get all that hot there.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 15, 2016)

thanks so much everyone. the other places where we could retrade easily don't excite me because we have either been there too many times (LA, bay area, Newport Beach) or just aren't as fun in the summer with young kids (vail for example). we just got back from hawaii so probably don't want to go back there again 2 weeks later. if we don't find a good II retrade, would you guys suggest we still go or just retrade this unit for a vacation for later in the year and just go somewhere without using this II retrade?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 15, 2016)

i meant retrade this unit for a vacation for later in the year and just go somewhere without using this II retrade.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2016)

I haven't been to Hilton Head,  but I am from N. CA, and I have been to Arkansas and Orlando in the summer.  I found the humidity to be unbearable, to the point where I dumped my Orlando timeshare after going to Orlando once...

We do fine in Hawaii, because we always stay right on the ocean where there is almost always a breeze.

Is Marriott Surf Watch right on the ocean and is their usually a breeze?  That would be the key question for me.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 15, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I haven't been to Hilton Head,  but I am from N. CA, and I have been to Arkansas and Orlando in the summer.  I found the humidity to be unbearable, to the point where I dumped my Orlando timeshare after going to Orlando once...
> 
> We do fine in Hawaii, because we always stay right on the ocean where there is almost always a breeze.
> 
> Is Marriott Surf Watch right on the ocean and is their usually a breeze?  That would be the key question for me.


i believe that it is.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> i believe that it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



That might be fine if you plan on spending all of your time at the resort.  But look at what else you might want to do while you're there.  If it's too hot and humid you may end up just staying at the resort. And depending on how nice it is, that might not be a bad thing.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2016)

Luanne said:


> That might be fine if you plan on spending all of your time at the resort.  But look at what else you might want to do while you're there.  If it's too hot and humid you may end up just staying at the resort. And depending on how nice it is, that might not be a bad thing.



Kind of the same as Hawaii:  If it's humid, stay in the AC or at the pool, or go to the beach.  But if the resort itself is hot _all the time_, that is a deal killer for me.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 15, 2016)

*You're at the Beach*

There's almost always a breeze at the ocean...not always much inland.  But spending time at the beach (including bike riding, etc) or the pool.....with kids this is all they practically want to do anyway!

If you have time or energy go to Hunting Island for the day & bring a picnic lunch and your walking shoes.

Judy

We are from the Bay Area (resettled in South Carolina)......love Hilton Head and our coastal islands and we go every summer.  This year however we're headed to the gulf coast of Florida in August.....LOL, talk about humid!!! - I plan to stay in the water.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Kind of the same as Hawaii:  If it's humid, stay in the AC or at the pool, or go to the beach.  But if the resort itself is hot _all the time_, that is a deal killer for me.



But, as I said before, we can tolerate Hawaii because the temps don't get a high.  If it's 75 - 80 with humidity it's bearable, vs 90 and up with humidity.  However, we have been on the islands during the summer when it's been warmer than usual and we ended up being pretty lazy.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2016)

Luanne said:


> But, as I said before, we can tolerate Hawaii because the temps don't get a high.  If it's 75 - 80 with humidity it's bearable, vs 90 and up with humidity.  However, we have been on the islands during the summer when it's been warmer than usual and we ended up being pretty lazy.



Yeah - it definitely depends on how active they want to be, and if they are going to be in-land doing activities, or if they are happy with beach/ocean/pool activities.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 15, 2016)

If you cannot deal with heat and humidity you should probably retrade elsewhere. It has been an above average summer so far! We live in NC but spend the last two weeks every year at Marriotts OceanWatch in MB. Even being five hours from HHI I can imagine the heat and humidity down there right now. It was 97 with a heat index of 106 here yesterday! While you do get a breeze from the ocean it's still hot, hot, hot. The daytime temps for HHI from tomorrow through July 24th are suppose to be 91, 91, 90, 93, 95, 94, 97 & 98! Then it really gets ugly starting the last week of July into basically the whole month of August! Welcome to the South. HHI is wonderful in April/May timeframe or Oct/Nov provided the Hurricanes stay away


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 15, 2016)

I cant imagine being tired of going to Newport Coast, we love it so much we moved here, go to the beach three times a week and it never gets hot or old.  I'd take that trade any time, so many things for kids to enjoy here.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Jul 15, 2016)

It has been highs in the mid-to-upper 90s, lows in the upper 70s, with 90% humidity in the Carolinas for the past week. If you stay in the shade, in the water (pool or ocean,) or directly on the beach between 10 am and 6 pm, you should be fine. Even a few hundred feet off the beach can be the difference between pleasant and dear-God-it-is-hotter-than-the-surface-of-the-sun. 

Plan any land-based island explores for early evening and/ or early morning, and have a good time.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 15, 2016)

It is hotter than hell in Hilton Head! This is from a Half Moon Bay, California girl who owns at Barony Beach. I always reserve July 4th week and love it there.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 16, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I cant imagine being tired of going to Newport Coast, we love it so much we moved here, go to the beach three times a week and it never gets hot or old.  I'd take that trade any time, so many things for kids to enjoy here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


 I grew up in that area and we do own newport coast villas so we come there every summer. also after hawaii the beach itself whether in newport or laguna won't compare as it's not swimmable. i think my recent trip to hawaii spoiled all my vacations for the next few months 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 16, 2016)

MabelP said:


> It is hotter than hell in Hilton Head! This is from a Half Moon Bay, California girl who owns at Barony Beach. I always reserve July 4th week and love it there.


is it much cooler in Hilton Head over 4th of July?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks so much everyone. scouring II for a retrade!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gmarine (Jul 16, 2016)

We love HH in the summer with Surfwatch our favorite resort. Yes, hot and humid but we spend most of the time at the beach and pools during the day. Dinner, mini golf and walking around Shelter Cove in the evening and/or activities at SW. 

 My advice, if you like the beach and pools, dont retrade.  Having been to Barony and Grand Ocean as well, Surfwatch is our favorite. Awesome resort.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 16, 2016)

I am just curious for those that say come and regularly visit in the summer, and don't have their home state listed on their profile, what state are they coming from, do they drive and about how long is the trip for them to get to HHI for the week?  

As I said earlier if the OP was within a 10 hour or less drive I would say, its hot and humid and you may be disappointed and not like HHI in the summer (if so give it a chance in a different season another time) but a 3 br Surfwatch in July is a great trade and worth the risk. 

On the other hand a 7+ hour $2200+ flights for the family plus rental car and then drive from Charleston, Savannah, or Jacksonville to experience HHI in summer for the first time when you are not used to that kind of temperature plus humidity is a different story and I would be much more hesitant to recommend making that trip.

On my last summer trip, two years ago, my mother rarely made it past the balcony during the day and slept and felt horrible for most of her trip to HHI.  The beach was tolerable even when not in the water but the pools had very little breeze and unless in the water it was unbearable for her and the walk back to the unit from the adjacent pool took everything out of her.  I wasn't so bad on my first summer trip but did feel like I missed a lot being tied to the resort during the day and not wanting to venture forth until after 5pm.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 16, 2016)

We are on Long Island, NY about 14-15 hour drive. We usually add at least a few days in another destination on the way to break up the drive. We are used to the summer heat and humidity so it doesnt bother us at all. We are also in our 40s with teenage kids who dont care how hot it is.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 16, 2016)

This thread is kind of surprising to me because I consider HH and Myrtle Beach as summer only destinations. I've known people who went for Spring Break and were disappointed that it was chillier than they thought. I think fall would be ideal but I have a 4th grader. I'm a lifelong Michigan resident and find my breaking point is 92 - but I don't remember any of my July/Aug trips to Those locations as being unbearable. We really enjoyed Surfwatch and it has an indoor pool for days with inclement weather. I just got home from more than two weeks in Florida and one week had heat index of 108 where I thought I was going to die if I got out the pool but it was pretty hot back home too. We have a trade to Oceanwatch in MB for next July and will be flying as we always do. Not that much flying from Mi but can imagine this is a big decision for the poster since they are flying across country.


----------



## jme (Jul 16, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> This thread is kind of surprising to me because I consider HH and Myrtle Beach as summer only destinations. I've known people who went for Spring Break and were disappointed that it was chillier than they thought. I think fall would be ideal but I have a 4th grader. I'm a lifelong Michigan resident and find my breaking point is 92 - but I don't remember any of my July/Aug trips to Those locations as being unbearable. We really enjoyed Surfwatch and it has an indoor pool for days with inclement weather. I just got home from more than two weeks in Florida and one week had heat index of 108 where I thought I was going to die if I got out the pool but it was pretty hot back home too. We have a trade to Oceanwatch in MB for next July and will be flying as we always do. Not that much flying from Mi but can imagine this is a big decision for the poster since they are flying across country.



Not sure about Myrtle's Oceanwatch, which I suspect has lower occupancy rates than Hilton Head in the off-season, but Hilton Head's Grande Ocean is always above 95% (and many times 100% occupancy) in the early months of January, February, March, and then at 100% on through November, with December being slightly lower.  

In recent years we have loved going to HH in the "off-season", and enjoy it equally if not more.......it's different but great.  We now stay at GO in January, February, March, and April (and again in June), and all of those times are very busy.  There are several TUG members who visit HH (and GO in particular) in Dec-Jan-Feb for 10-12 consecutive weeks. They probably consider the summer to be the off-season, and I wouldn't argue with them.  

To say HH is strictly a summer destination is to miss some of the best times to be there on the island.  During most Jan and Feb months we see several random days in the 60s, and they're ideal for golf, tennis, walking, and biking.....not to mention shopping and wining & dining. My wife participates in the GO tennis clinics every single day (weekdays) in Jan and Feb, and the class is full with about 12-14 participants, and has two full-time tennis pros. 
We've met several great couples who come each year and have become very close to them---(stayed with one couple last September in Jersey to attend the US Open Tennis Tournament in NYC.)

It's true that Spring Break times can be iffy, but that's always the case during the fringe months, but the corollary to that is that many times it's warm in any of the early months too! The absolute best month imho is April, when it is more often than not absolutely ideal. Those cold times are the exception.

Anecdotally, the longest wait we've ever experienced at Skull Creek Boathouse restaurant occurred on a Monday night in January, and the wait was 2 full hours. (That night we decided to go spontaneously and didn't use the concierge call-ahead perk, so we had to wait.)






.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 16, 2016)

This is good to know. I think I could find plenty to do in off-season. But I seem to plan my vacations based on ocean swimming temps. I love the beach and ocean. I do have to say it is my dream to retire in SC someday because I think it has the best year-round temps for my tastes- and the beaches, ocean, nature, and seafood!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 16, 2016)

My dream is to retire in/near HHI and summer in NH, VT, ME or SF... or Northern MI or MN.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 16, 2016)

To y'all that want to retire here, c'mon down. It's great says this Jersey girl who also lived 32 yrs in PA before moving to Sun City Hilton Head 6 yrs ago. I have never regretted that decision.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 16, 2016)

jme said:


> Anecdotally, the longest wait we've ever experienced at Skull Creek Boathouse restaurant occurred on a Monday night in January, and the wait was 2 full hours. (That night we decided to go spontaneously and didn't use the concierge call-ahead perk, so we had to wait.)



That's because from Dec - Feb the Serg group which owns Skull Creek puts out a BOGO book for all their restaurants. Skull Creek is my favorite restaurant.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 16, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I am just curious for those that say come and regularly visit in the summer, and don't have their home state listed on their profile, what state are they coming from, do they drive and about how long is the trip for them to get to HHI for the week?
> 
> As I said earlier if the OP was within a 10 hour or less drive I would say, its hot and humid and you may be disappointed and not like HHI in the summer (if so give it a chance in a different season another time) but a 3 br Surfwatch in July is a great trade and worth the risk.
> 
> ...


I agree with the points you make! i am looking for a retrade now. i could handle upper 80s but not mid to upper 90s.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Jul 16, 2016)

I have only ever been to HHI between November and early March. Our first time ever there was the week of New Year's. (One of those days that week I was actually on the beach in a swimsuit, albeit not in the ocean.)

Love, love, love HHI in the off and shoulder season. Would never want to bear the crowds and the heat of peak summer.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 16, 2016)

jme said:


> Not sure about Myrtle's Oceanwatch, which I suspect has lower occupancy rates than Hilton Head in the off-season, but Hilton Head's Grande Ocean is always above 95% (and many times 100% occupancy) in the early months of January, February, March, and then at 100% on through November, with December being slightly lower.
> 
> In recent years we have loved going to HH in the "off-season", and enjoy it equally if not more.......it's different but great.  We now stay at GO in January, February, March, and April (and again in June), and all of those times are very busy.  There are several TUG members who visit HH (and GO in particular) in Dec-Jan-Feb for 10-12 consecutive weeks. They probably consider the summer to be the off-season, and I wouldn't argue with them.
> 
> ...



OceanWatch has a very high occupancy rate all year round also. All of their pools are heated plus they have an indoor one. Many people from colder climates go in the winter for the golf. This past January MB had 23 days in Jan when the temp was 50+ degrees. I would imagine golf is one of the biggest draws for HHI in the winter also, it only being two hours south of MB with plenty of courses. Living in NC for a very long time now we have become accustomed to the heat and humidity. Since I'm on blood thinners it takes a lot to make me get overheated. Never forget coming here from SoCal 26yrs ago and my wife being told the humidity wasn't bad because it made your skin glow! She knew right away she was in trouble! Glow is nothing more than another word for sweat!


----------



## jme (Jul 17, 2016)

Pat H said:


> That's because from Dec - Feb the Serg group which owns Skull Creek puts out a BOGO book for all their restaurants. Skull Creek is my favorite restaurant.



Well aware of the SERG perks and BOGO deals....why do you think we hit Hilton Head in "off-season"????  There are too many reasons, but you are correct to point out that the dining deals contribute greatly. Shhhhhhhh, DON'T TELL ANYONE please!!!!! Costs overall are less than half considering everything, accommodations and "upkeep" alike. 

We already have reservations for 2017---- a week in Jan, 2 weeks in Feb, a week in March, a week in April, and our usual 4 weeks in June...and honestly, I like the earlier weeks best.  

If you only knew how many TUG members (AND OTHERS whom we've met) take advantage of those first 3 months! It's NOT brutally cold as you think or imagine---instead it's wonderful. And half price for dining at some of the best restaurants anywhere???  It's amazing. 

And who cares if you can't swim in the ocean? Do you really have to do that?  As we do, you can still get up at the crack of dawn, drool over the rising sun on the horizon, walk in the surf and enjoy it. Not too cold. We adore it. The beach has many walkers in the early morning hours.   It's absolutely gorgeous, and without the crowds.

And back to the BOGO offers at SERG restaurants---now you can use them multiple times using the same booklet, instead of the "once per booklet coupon". They will absolutely allow unlimited use of the BOGO offers throughout that specified season. And if you don't have a booklet, they'll give you one at the door. Half price meals essentially. Where else can you do that?  


.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 17, 2016)

Pat H said:


> That's because from Dec - Feb the Serg group which owns Skull Creek puts out a BOGO book for all their restaurants. Skull Creek is my favorite restaurant.


Frankie Bones is another SERG restaurant and we like that one too - it's where we first met you, Pat (and Frankie)! 

One Hot Mama's is also a SERG restaurant we like and we have picked up the booklets there (and is less crowded than Skull Creek or Frankie Bones, if you are in Coligny area and hungry and don't want a wait).


----------

